# Bad news from the vet .... my dog has  a fast spreading cancer



## Toomuchstuff (Jul 26, 2017)

My heart got ripped out today . My dog,Poppy  is 11 years old and she has always been "my girl" .This makes it extra hard. I took her to a specialist today because she had a tumor on the inside of her cheek. The x rays show it is cancer & has already spread to her lungs. I'm not ready for this.  I've had dogs all my life and it's never easy near the end. 
She's a cocker spaniel/terrier mix , and from what I read , cocker spaniels are predisposed to mouth tumors. My last dog , a golden retriever,had bone cancer that ate right through her back leg bone. It sure is hard to watch. I'm not even sure why I wrote this post ,I'm sitting here crying ,but I just had to tell someone. 



******* I love people that love their pets *********:love_heart: :love_heart: :love_heart:
Kathy


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 26, 2017)

*Very sad to hear your news.  It is hard when one of our fur kids is ill.  And there is nothing we can do about it.  They just do not understand what is going on.*


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2017)

Oh, I am so sorry for you both Toomuchstuff. I am an animal lover myself, it never gets easier to see this type of sad situation. Hugs to you and sweet Poppy. Reach out to us here anytime you feel the need for support.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2017)

Sorry for this sad news. I love my dog and can imagine how you feel. I had mine to the vet Friday for a tumor on her left side. A test of cells showed no cancer but the vet doesn't know what it is, but there was infection. Putting antibiotic cream on it 5 x per day. It has shrunk  little. Vet will be calling end of next week for status of size. She is about 7 years, Shih Tzu & Terrier mix.

I am discovering this terror you're feeling. I don't know that I'd be able to have her suffer at all if there is to be no hope.

My thoughts will be with you. Please let us know whenever you need to talk.


----------



## chic (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm so sorry about this. We feel so helpless when our furbabies are suffering. Hugs to you and Poppy.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm so very sorry about your beloved dog. It's heartbreaking to lose a pet. I'm wishing you strength to get through this as Poppy prepares to cross the rainbow bridge.


----------



## nvtribefan (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm so sorry.  It never gets any easier.


----------



## jujube (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear about your dog.  Treasure the memories.


----------



## Katybug (Jul 26, 2017)

I am so sorry.  I'm sure Poppy has had a wonderful life, and I hope you feel good about the quality of life she's lived because of you.  My heart goes out during this extremely sad and heartbreaking time.


----------



## Grampa Don (Jul 26, 2017)

I understand your pain, Kathy.  We have been through this 3 times, and it never gets easier.  It's heart breaking.

Don


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 26, 2017)

Toomuchstuff said:


> My heart got ripped out today . My dog,Poppy  is 11 years old and she has always been "my girl" .This makes it extra hard. I took her to a specialist today because she had a tumor on the inside of her cheek. The x rays show it is cancer & has already spread to her lungs. I'm not ready for this.  I've had dogs all my life and it's never easy near the end.
> She's a cocker spaniel/terrier mix , and from what I read , cocker spaniels are predisposed to mouth tumors. My last dog , a golden retriever,had bone cancer that ate right through her back leg bone. It sure is hard to watch. I'm not even sure why I wrote this post ,I'm sitting here crying ,but I just had to tell someone.
> 
> 
> ...



I am really sorry to hear this.  It is so very sad that dogs live such short lives -- but they bring such joy while they are in our lives.  

Are you going to go ahead and let her go if and when she is clearly suffering?  I can't let mine go through all the bitter end suffering when there's no hope.  It is an awful decision to have to make, but both I and my vet feel it is a kinder decision for the dog.  She always tells me to remember "It is the last loving thing you can do for your friend."


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm very sorry to hear about your Poppy, Kathy.  It is a sad thing to go through for both us and them, lost two of mine to cancer in the past.  Please know that I'm thinking of you both as you suffer through this.....hugs.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 26, 2017)

So sorry you are  having to go through this and that your sweet dog has cancer.  Watching our pets get sick is so hard.  I just went through this too not too long ago.  Keeping you and Poppy in prayer.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 27, 2017)

So sorry you have to go through this at this time. I've been through it several times and each time it seems harder.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2017)

Toomuchstuff said:


> My heart got ripped out today . My dog,Poppy is 11 years old and she has always been "my girl" .This makes it extra hard. I took her to a specialist today because she had a tumor on the inside of her cheek. The x rays show it is cancer & has already spread to her lungs. I'm not ready for this. I've had dogs all my life and it's never easy near the end.
> She's a cocker spaniel/terrier mix , and from what I read , cocker spaniels are predisposed to mouth tumors. My last dog , a golden retriever,had bone cancer that ate right through her back leg bone. It sure is hard to watch. I'm not even sure why I wrote this post ,I'm sitting here crying ,but I just had to tell someone. ...





I've just been through the ordeal of having my yellow lab Boo die from cancer, just 10 days ago.    His was fast spreading too, and I'm living with the emptiness and pain of his loss everyday.   He was my constant companion since I lost my husband 4 years ago.  It's hard.  Boo turned 10 last March.  
I really have no words,  and it does seem to be harder to deal with,  than at any time in the past.

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Jul 28, 2017)

Thank you all for your kind words . It's good to know I have friends !


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 28, 2017)

Kathy, so sorry to hear about Poppy.  Many of us know what you are going through and wish you and Poppy all the best.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm truly sorry to hear this. I have lost more than a few and it never gets any easier. God bless. and remember........


----------



## OldBiker (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm sincerely sorry to hear about your pet. 

After I lost my second dog to cancer, I decided not to replace him, the loss is too painful.

Stay strong, time heals all wounds.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 22, 2017)

OldBiker said:


> I'm sincerely sorry to hear about your pet.
> 
> After I lost my second dog to cancer, I decided not to replace him, the loss is too painful.
> 
> Stay strong, time heals all wounds.



I used to think that way also. but, I soon discovered that while the pain never really goes away, there are many more out there who need love too. It has become our chosen path to rescue as many as possible and give them a better life for whatever they have left. I'm down to 7 at the moment, but have had as many as 16 t one time.


----------



## OldBiker (Sep 23, 2017)

squatting dog said:


> I used to think that way also. but, I soon discovered that while the pain never really goes away, there are many more out there who need love too. It has become our chosen path to rescue as many as possible and give them a better life for whatever they have left. I'm down to 7 at the moment, but have had as many as 16 t one time.



Thanks. Something to think about.


----------



## SilverSonnet (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear about Poppy's illness.  It's hard to lose a pet under any circumstances, but to lose one to illness must be awful.  May you find some comfort in knowing that you can ensure she doesn't suffer should it come to that.


----------



## anntaylor (Dec 20, 2019)

I am so sorry to hear of your sad news.   We just learned our schnoodle Pepper, aged 10, has lung cancer which is untreatable and terminal.  This came on pretty quickly and we are both stunned.  We were able to get a prescription for prednisone  and hydrocodone which does help subdue his coughing.   He is very tired, but still eats and goes out to urinate when he needs to.  He was also recently blinded.  My husband and I both feel paralyzed as to what to do.  Although he is not in pain, his quality of life is poor and will not improve.   It is extremely difficult to let him go.   I hope you are able to get some peace with all of this--it is not easy.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2019)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 20, 2019)

anntaylor said:


> I am so sorry to hear of your sad news.   We just learned our schnoodle Pepper, aged 10, has lung cancer which is untreatable and terminal.  This came on pretty quickly and we are both stunned.  We were able to get a prescription for prednisone  and hydrocodone which does help subdue his coughing.   He is very tired, but still eats and goes out to urinate when he needs to.  He was also recently blinded.  My husband and I both feel paralyzed as to what to do.  Although he is not in pain, his quality of life is poor and will not improve.   It is extremely difficult to let him go.   I hope you are able to get some peace with all of this--it is not easy.


The original post was 2 years ago however I am very sorry Pepper has terminal cancer.  Glad you were able to help him with the prescriptions.  This is such a very hard thing to go through for all.


----------

